# RAF Abingdon Fire Dump 1984



## hydealfred (Mar 7, 2010)

The following are scanned images from prints taken at RAF Abingdon Fire Dump in 1984. The RAF base has closed and is now in the hands of the army being renamed Dalton Barracks. The runways are still in place and are used regularly for gliding by 612 Volunteer Gliding Squadron.






Unidentified Jaguar Wings 




English Canberra T4 - WJ867 - Ex Empire Test Pilots School Boscombe Down 




English Electric Canberra TT18 - WH856 Ex Fleet Requirements And Direction Unit (FRADU) 




English Electric Canberra B(I)8 - WV787 - Fitted With Buccaneer Nose Cone - Used For Trials Of Ferranti NA39 Radar - Now Preserved At Newark Air Museum




Vickers Valiant BK1 - XD816 - Now Preserved At Brooklands 




Indian Airforce Jaguar - Possibly Ex RAF GR1 XX118 




Hawk T1 XX344 - Crashed RAE Bedford 7 January 1982 - Caused By The Aircraft Flying Into The Wing Vortex Of A Bristol Brittania Landing 45 Seconds Beforehand 




Vickers Valiant BK1 - XD816 Nose Section With Indian AirForce Jaguar In Foreground 




De Havilland DH110 Sea Vixen XJ607 & Unidentified Westland Whirlwind Helicopter 




English Electric Canberra B(I)8 - WV787




English Canberra T4 - WJ867




English Electric Canberra B(I)8 - WV787




English Electric Canberra TT18 - WH856 




Vickers Valiant BK1 XD816 - With Indian Airforce Jaguar In The Foreground 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## mexico75 (Mar 7, 2010)

Brilliant, I spent a lot of time poking around there when I was a kid, looks like you took these before the Tristars Nimrod AEW's and the Vulcan arrived, think it was about 88,89.

Me


----------



## hydealfred (Mar 7, 2010)

The Vulcan was there at the time I think parked by the control tower. If memory serves I think the VC10's were there but not the Nimrods.


----------



## J35 Draken (Mar 7, 2010)

Quality. IAF Jaguar is pretty unusual!


----------



## jindivik (Mar 7, 2010)

Great shots  
Another aircraft graveyard gone to the dogs.ive got a image of another Canberra TT 18 on Llanbedr fire dump WH887 with 847 on the nose


----------



## Flexible (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice pics. That Canberra with the Buc nose looks cool.


----------



## Bluetwo (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice pics. If that Sea Vixen is 607 it's cockpit lives in Australia now, and the tail booms were dug up on a farm near Billingshurst a couple of years ago. It's apparently a complete mystery to all (including the landowner) how they got there...


----------



## godzilla73 (Mar 8, 2010)

Sooooo brilliant, especially the Canberra B1 . That looks like a CHL mast in the back of that particular picture as well - it can't be though can it??
GDZ


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 8, 2010)

Ooh, lovely stuff. Love the English Electric Canberra B(I)8. Sleeky!


----------



## historymadd (Mar 9, 2010)

hydealfred said:


> The Vulcan was there at the time I think parked by the control tower. If memory serves I think the VC10's were there but not the Nimrods.



hi there

in some of the pictures there is a mast in the background was this at the shippon dispersal end past of the ils tower and infrastructure ?

cheers


----------



## mexico75 (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah, it was later part of the RSS dump just behind the Air Cadet building.


----------



## historymadd (Mar 9, 2010)

mexico75 said:


> Yeah, it was later part of the RSS dump just behind the Air Cadet building.



hi there

Thought it may have been there the metal base is still in the ground infront of the buliding doors are solid but the ere is a tree growing in front of it.

when you were over at the atc tower on your visit did you notice how the trees had grown through the fire exit metal work on the rear of the tower ?

the other green buildings dotted around are the old airfield lighting buildings still got the stuff in side long disconnected of course.
cheers


----------



## mexico75 (Mar 9, 2010)

mexico75 said:


> Yeah, it was later part of the RSS dump just behind the Air Cadet building.



Sorry no, I think it was here if I remember correctly,

www.flashearth.com


----------



## historymadd (Mar 9, 2010)

mexico75 said:


> Sorry no, I think it was here if I remember correctly,
> 
> www.flashearth.com



Ah i thought you meant present air cadet building on the shippon dipersal end i know where you mean now up by the contractors yards long since abandoned 

cheers


----------



## mexico75 (Mar 9, 2010)

Is the air cadet building up there abandoned now then?


----------



## Seahorse (Mar 10, 2010)

hydealfred said:


> Indian Airforce Jaguar - Possibly Ex RAF GR1 XX118



*Indian Air Force Pilot:* _Hello, Air Traffic Control, I have an emergency. My landing gear won't deploy._
*Indian Air Traffic Control:* _OK, Have you tried your router? Make sure it's plugged into your phone line?_
*Indian Air Force Pilot:* _What??? What router? I am being in an aircraft trying to land!!!_
*Indian Air Traffic Control:* _Well, have you updated your anti virus software. Perhaps you are infected._
*Indian Air Force Pilot:* _Virus? How can I have a bloody virus? This is an Air Force aircraft. Of COURSE I don't have a virus!!!_
*Indian Air Traffic Control:* _Sir, please to be calm. I am only trying to help. Is your equipment plugged into the wall socket?_
*Indian Air Force Pilot:* _MAYDAY, MAYDAY!!! I am going to crash!!! MAYDAY!!!_
*Indian Air Traffic Control:* _Please sir, stop shouting. I must tell you... oh. Never mind._


----------



## Bluetwo (Mar 11, 2010)

LOL! 

...Then a few days later the pilot's relatives recieve a questionnaire in the post asking what they thought of the ATC service, as part of their ongoing efforts to make the customer's experience a pleasant one...!


----------



## historymadd (Apr 10, 2010)

mexico75 said:


> Is the air cadet building up there abandoned now then?



hi there

i think it is still in use via the wooton road
entrance 

cheers


----------

